# Clay Flower Pots



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi all, 
my parents are camp hosts (dry camp) in Idaho from May to November. They have done it for 9 years now. A couple years ago I came across some people who had very very old trailer they used for deer hunting. I asked what they did for heat to keep from freezing. They told me that they use CLAY flower pot upside down over the burner. The pot gets hot and radiates heat.They leave a window cracked for some ventilation. My folks have since used this method and only this method.Dozens of other campers have seen it and use it now too.The window is right behind the pot . I too have a window right there in my 27rsds. Great for when you don't want to run down your battery with furnace. I myself had never done it.HOwever, when dry camping for 9 days (and my daughter had my Mr Buddy Heater) the days were often chilly. I ran the furnace for about 2 minutes in the morning and used the flower pot method thru the day and even one night all night. It was amazing, the heat it steady and very nice, I only needed a low flame. Of course it didn't reach the bedroom, but I usually have my Mr Buddy and will use it in there. We all know about not using burners for heating. This is true. However, keeping a window cracked and using common sense is what is needed to be safe . I can't tell you how nice the heat is that's generated from an upside down clay flower pot with hole in the bottom ( or top when it's upside down). I worked in the propane industry for 13 years and like I said, had never heard of this or tried it. I am now a user of the clay pot forever. So if you are dry camping it's worth a try!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool Idea with the flower pots

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do you guys have a CO detector? I would trust the Mr Buddy heater but not too sure about the stove top clay pot radiator. Sounds interesting though.

I tried to look up the campground you were in by using Google Earth but the county road looks to split and I could not tell where the campground was from the satellite pictures. Looking at the picture below is it anywhere on this map? I think it is on FS road 1963, is it?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Cool idea.









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Interesting idea. I would agree that the radiant heat would be wonderful, but sure would be nervous about leaving the burner on overnight.

I also wonder if the cooktop was designed for continuous operation, even on low?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

This is what I like about Outbackers, all the ideas. We have a Mr Buddy and were planning on using it this fall during our vacation. Good to have an option if the buddy runs out of fuel at 0'dark30.

Does seem kinda mean to the plant though.

Dave


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I myself would be a bit hesitant to do that. But it is a unique approach.


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Great idea, but I have to agree with others... I will definately incorperate the clay pot tool but I would turn it off at bedtime and throw another blanket on the bed. An amazing cool idea though!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Andy,
no co detector---yet...but I will before next trip. I don't rely on the one on the Mr Buddy and use a cracked window anyway. 
I won't say the pot is for everyone by any means, but when it's cold and you are dry camping and the battery juice is precious, it's an alternative.The folks have done it for years and so far, it has been wonderful for them. However, end of this week , they will finally have power to the host site, they are very excited. Dad is 75 and it's time he quit hauling the propane 25's to town and then hauling jugs of gas for generator!
I'll ask Rick to look at the picture, I am not good at that stuff. I can only say, it's a beautiful campground and you meet the nicest campers in every spot, always friendly. We came home Friday moring just all the weekenders were arriving one after the other. There were about 12 ATV's in the camp , the weekend before only 2 . I'll let you know about the pic after Rick see's it...Tawnya



CamperAndy said:


> Do you guys have a CO detector? I would trust the Mr Buddy heater but not too sure about the stove top clay pot radiator. Sounds interesting though.
> 
> I tried to look up the campground you were in by using Google Earth but the county road looks to split and I could not tell where the campground was from the satellite pictures. Looking at the picture below is it anywhere on this map? I think it is on FS road 1963, is it?
> 
> ...


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Gee...I wonder if this stuff is safe...I had never heard of a Mr. Buddy...so I looked it up. I do know my husband has worked his share of deaths due to Kerosene or small propane heaters...both from fires and from asphyxiation. BTW last year 2 fellows died at the Daytona 500 in a tent while using a propane heater.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

here in Washington and Idaho too as recent as Memorial Weekend. The Mr Buddy's are designed for indoor use and have oxygen depletion sensors. HOWEVER, there is a warning on the heater as well about having ventilation, which I always have when using mine.I have had the heater for 3 years, used in 3 trailers and always have a window cracked. As for the clay pots, it is to be used with common sense. We all know turning on yours stoves burners for heat is not acceptable as it is not vented. LET ME EMPHASIS THAT USING THE CLAY POT METHOD IS NOT AN APPROVED (BY WHOEVER) METHOD OF HEATING. I AM SAYING MANY USE IT, AS DOES MY FAMILY BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE VENTILATION. FOR ME, THE WINDOW RIGHT BEHIND MY STOVE OPEN AN INCH IS ENOUGH FOR MY JUDGEMENT. I wanted to share this with anyone who would like to try it, not start controversy on whether it's ok. Common sense is required with any form of gas heating. I am very comfortable using this method and will continue to do so, knowing that common sense is required. My folks and dozens and dozens who have come thru their camp, use the pots...and have done so safely.Obviousely don't use them if you don't feel comfortable!







if you do use them, use your head








(ps) the folks use 2 at a time on their 4 burner stove, they have a 5th wheel....
for her birthday recently, regular campers bought her new, you guessed it, flower pots.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Last night after I was on line I happened to skim through my Cabelas catalog...and I saw the Mr. Buddy heater in there...so I read about them and as you say they do automatically shut off if there is not enough oxygen.

I did not mean to argue...I was just surprised. I guess I should have done some research first.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

yes they are designed to shut off but I don't trust it so I keep window cracked for my own peace of mind. If it were to fail and you were in closed quarters....well, you know. Anyway, my point is simply use common sense in any application you are using gas for







and as I said, I will continue to use Mr.Buddy ( I really love it in my trailers for quick heat like when I am in bathroom but don't want to heat rest of trailer if someone is still sleeping) and I will continue to use the flower pot when dry camping. Normal camping-hello furnace! I do love my Outback!


----------

